#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > مشکل: نداشتن صدا درویندوزxp

## abbas136824

با سلام به اساتید محترم کامپیوتر من چند وقتی هست میخوام آهنگ گوش کنم پلیر این پیغامو میده به نظر شما اشکال ازکجاست؟
12042011004.jpg

----------

*abady*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## shahkoh

درایور صدا رو نصب کردید ؟؟؟ احنمالا مشکل نصب درایور داره

----------

*abady*,*abbas136824*,*cybernova*

----------


## abady

*با سلام......دوست عزیز با یک درایور پک مشکلت حل میشه.......با تشکر*

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*cybernova*

----------


## enzomartini

*اگه از نصب بودن درایور صدات مطمئن هستی  با یک نرم افزار صوتی دیگه مثل winamp یا jet audio تست کن

برو این مسیر 

روی my computer کلیک راست کن 

برو manage

تو صفخه باز شده از قسمت سمت چپ روی device manager کلیک کن و عکس بگیر بفرست ببینیم

*

----------

*abbas136824*,*AMD*,*BAGHERI*43*,*cybernova*

----------


## abbas136824

من با کامبیوتر زیاد سر رشته ندارم میشه راحتر توضیح بدین؟

----------


## abbas136824

> *اگه از نصب بودن درایور صدات مطمئن هستی  با یک نرم افزار صوتی دیگه مثل winamp یا jet audio تست کن
> 
> برو این مسیر 
> 
> روی my computer کلیک راست کن 
> 
> برو manage
> 
> تو صفخه باز شده از قسمت سمت چپ روی device manager کلیک کن و عکس بگیر بفرست ببینیم
> ...


بفرماید استاد این هم عکسی که میخواستید
12042011005.jpg

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*cybernova*

----------


## enzomartini

> بفرماید استاد این هم عکسی که میخواستید
> 12042011005.jpg


میتونید بگید مادربرد شما مدلش چیه؟

----------

*abbas136824*,*AMD*,*BAGHERI*43*,*cybernova*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## abbas136824

مدل مادربردو نمیدونم چنده

----------


## enzomartini

*ببین دوست عزیز ... احتمالا این همون سیستمته که مشکل اینترنت هم باهاش داری ... خب اگه این راه رو بری هر دو مشکلت همینجا کاملا حل میشه ... فقط به شرطی که از این راه دقیقا مدل سیستمتو بهم بگی ..

1



دارای محتوای پنهان



*

----------

*abbas136824*,*Ahmad665600*,*Alikardan*,*AMD*,*BAGHERI*43*,*cybernova*,*khosrow29*,*Majid2019*,*orpine85*,*power led*,*roshik*,*saeed882992*,*shahkoh*,*ادریس خان*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## AMD

برنامه cpu-z  قسمت main  هم مدل مادربرد رو مینویسه 
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

----------

*abbas136824*,*cybernova*

----------


## abbas136824

دوست عزیز عکسی که میخواستید
12042011011.jpg

----------

*cybernova*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## enzomartini

ایا این همون سیستمه که مدلش ga-8s648fx بوده ؟

----------

*abbas136824*

----------


## abbas136824

> ایا این همون سیستمه که مدلش ga-8s648fx بوده ؟


بله دوست عزیز همینه

----------


## enzomartini

دوست عزیز این لینک فایل کارت شبکه : 

http://download1.gigabyte.asia/Files...lan_sis96x.exe

و اینم لینک کارت صدا 

http://download1.gigabyte.asia/Files...altek_whql.exe

----------

*AMD*,*cybernova*

----------


## abbas136824

هردوشو نصب کردم بعدش چیکار کنم؟

----------


## enzomartini

> هردوشو نصب کردم بعدش چیکار کنم؟


ببین صدا رو نصب کنی مشکل صدات حل میشه. اون یکی رو هم که نصب کردی با شرکت اینترنت تماس بگیر و اونا راهنماییت میکنن چیکار کنی نت راه بیوفته. بعد نصب نباید تو device manager شما اون دوتا علامت سوال زرد رو ببینی. 
موفق باشی

----------

*cybernova*

----------


## abbas136824

مشگل صداحل نشد بازهمون پیغامو میده تو منیجر رفتم هنوز اون علامت سوال زرد رنگ هست

----------


## enzomartini

> مشگل صداحل نشد بازهمون پیغامو میده تو منیجر رفتم هنوز اون علامت سوال زرد رنگ هست


ویندوزت مشکل نداره؟ کی اینطوری شد؟ آخرین بار کی ویندوز عوض کردی؟

----------


## abbas136824

داداش مشگل صداش حل شد داخل پوشه برنامه صدای که دادی گزینه ستاپ بود نصبش کردم سیستم ریستارت شد مشگل صدا حل شد حالا فقط موند اینترنتش

----------


## enzomartini

> داداش مشگل صداش حل شد داخل پوشه برنامه صدای که دادی گزینه ستاپ بود نصبش کردم سیستم ریستارت شد مشگل صدا حل شد حالا فقط موند اینترنتش


داداش اونم همینطوره فقط باس با شرکت تماس بگیری آی پی رو ست کنی راهنماییت کنن

----------

*abbas136824*,*AMD*

----------


## abbas136824

باتشکر همه دوستان به خصوص به جناب*enzomartini*که زحمت زیادی واسه این مشکل کشیدن دست همه عزیزان درد نکنه

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mojtaaba gha

با یه پلیر دیگه امتحان کن

----------


## دیوانه3

درودویندوزxpکه دیگه منسوخ شده ویندوزای دیگه اتومات صدا وبقیه موارد نصب میکنندیا دوستان میتونند از درایورپک استفاده کنند.

----------

